# Creative financing ahead for Orlando Magic



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

The Orlando Magic will look to sign a top free agent such as Vince Carter during the summer and perhaps also sign a point guard.

"We have to do some creative financing," Magic General Manager Otis Smith said.

"I don't think it will be as uneventful as last summer," Smith said. "We just need a couple pieces here and there. We're not that far away."

LINK


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

You have to figure out what to do with Darko before you start worrying about landing a top free agent.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

kamego said:


> You have to figure out what to do with Darko before you start worrying about landing a top free agent.


No we don't, we can just sit around and wait on him all summer. He can't go anywhere if Orlando wants to keep him, he's restricted.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree. Darko is restricted and Orlando can match any offer. They can wait on him all summer. I find it unlikely that Orlando will land a top free agent though.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

We don`t need anyone spectacular this offseason. We need to re-sign Darko and pick up a solid starter. Not necessarily a superstar.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> No we don't, we can just sit around and wait on him all summer. He can't go anywhere if Orlando wants to keep him, he's restricted.


Yes, but Darko being restricted has a cap hold. So if Orlando really wanted to go after a Carter or Lewis they would have to renounce their rights to Darko in order to do so from what I understand. And if they do re-sign Darko we probably won't have money for one of those top tier guys.

Only way we are scoring a decent level player and keeping Darko is by making a trade.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

i think jnice is right.

the sentinal has been filling minds with idiotic falsehoods (not that that's anything new). honestly, is there anyone here that would forfeit almost four million guaranteed dollars so they could have a job in the magic's front office? seriously...that's just madness (and questionable as to if it would be punished by the league similarly to to joe smith fiasco). 

so, dooling has stated he will not opt-out. garrity (see above). darko will be on the books for about $9-$10,000,000 until his situation is resolved. its basically last (2006/07) year's payroll less hill, outlaw, and deiner -- hill and deiner will have to have their rights relinquished for them to come off the books -- plus the assorted raises the remaining players receive. i've got it estimated at *about $48,000,000 with darko* in undecided status.

working against the magic is -1- that the big contracts signed the last few years have all been done very early in the signing season. teams basically have to show that they're offering the max on day one (actually before). -2- the limited amount of teams in a position to "help" orlando's situation, let alone ones wanting to. and -3- the fact that darko has to accept orlando's offer (if any) before the books are settled.

but then all of this could be a smoke-and-mirrors front to let devos appear to be ready and willing to spend when in reality he has no such intention.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

We need to resign Darko for 2-3 years at fair price, then try to get decent point guard (trade Jameer) and make run at Rashard Lewis...


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

sign and trade... sign Darko, trade him to Boston for Pierce and maybe we can pick up a distributing point like calderon or one of the many points from Boston along with Pierce... 

We are going to sign Darko NO MATTER WHAT... whether or not we trade him is the question.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

MickyEyez said:


> sign and trade... sign Darko, trade him to Boston for Pierce and maybe we can pick up a distributing point like calderon or one of the many points from Boston along with Pierce...
> 
> We are going to sign Darko NO MATTER WHAT... whether or not we trade him is the question.


Why do u trade Darko who is young and has potenial for a guy who won't be here 3 or 4 years down the line. Some of these trades for guys like Paul Pierce, Ray Allen, KG and maybe even Carter makes no sense to me because the magic are building for the future when trading for one of those guys u are aiming to win now. Seriously this drives me crazy when i see trades that include Ariza, Darko and JJ for one of those guys because they are all in their 30's and only have about 4 years max of good basketball left in them by that time Ariza, Darko, and JJ have not even hit their prime yet. 

And even if you do get one of those guys, i doubt that orlando becomes a title contending team. Even though Howard has improved he is still a longs ways from becoming a threat in the post, the team still needs a point guard, you would need some help on the bench with big men and the list goes on and on. I would rather let the team grow together.

The best move i see for the magic is if they resign Darko and Dwight, sign lewis who is in prime at 28, trade for a pass first pg like luke ridour, and hopefully Ariza improves his game enough that he could paly the two or lewis could. 

future lineup:

Dwight
Darko
Lewis
Ariza
Ridour

With this team I see Darko, Dwight, and Lewis being the main opitions while Ariza is the Garbageman/defender guarding the best player on the other team. And the job of Riduor is just to run the offense and set up the palys. The majorty of the time i want to see most of the plays ran thur Darko or Dwight in the post freeing up guys like Ridour, Lewis, and JJ out on the wing. If the plays are not ran thru Darko or Dwight, it will go thur lewis. 

And for guys who like to run they should be able with this lineup. They have 2 great jumpers out wings, dwight in the middle and young pass first point guard they all should be able to run expect maybe Darko.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Fairsportsfan said:


> Why do u trade Darko who is young and has potenial for a guy who won't be here 3 or 4 years down the line. Some of these trades for guys like Paul Pierce, Ray Allen, KG and maybe even Carter makes no sense to me because the magic are building for the future when trading for one of those guys u are aiming to win now. Seriously this drives me crazy when i see trades that include Ariza, Darko and JJ for one of those guys because they are all in their 30's and only have about 4 years max of good basketball left in them by that time Ariza, Darko, and JJ have not even hit their prime yet.
> 
> And even if you do get one of those guys, i doubt that orlando becomes a title contending team. Even though Howard has improved he is still a longs ways from becoming a threat in the post, the team still needs a point guard, you would need some help on the bench with big men and the list goes on and on. I would rather let the team grow together.
> 
> ...


I hear you...

BUT... you mentioned that pierce wouldn't be here in 3 to 4 years? why? what makes you think Darko is set on staying in Orlando, we've seen big men become good and sometimes great in Orlando, but not too many of them stuck around... **ahem** SHAQ... Wallace... to name a couple... 

Darko is selfish, he thinks he is dirk and that he should be utilized in the high post, except he forgets to realize that he's NOT THAT GOOD! You guys gotta realize it's Darko or Reshard, Carter, Pierce, etc... WE WON'T GET BOTH (barring some trades). I have no problem with developing young players, but is Darko going to be our offensive threat? consistent? Pierce has the ability to create his own shot and he already has proved that he is one of the best in the league. ALSO keep in mind that he is HUNGRY... he wants to win, if he feels he can do that here then he will stay... He's got a lot of good basketball years left in him and he can certainly propel us to another level. 

Lewis isn't isn't bad, but we can do better... ie: Paul Pierce (via trade Darko) or Gerald Wallace... keep in mind that i don't mind Lewis, but i WOULD mind how much dough we're giving to an inconsistent player that is injury prone. If Lewis plays, that would be great, but it STILL means Darko won't be here.

Your lineup is NOT going to happen. We could NOT afford it.

All we need is a SERVICABLE big man(Diop, Mihm, Mikki Moore, Kurt Thomas), i agree that we need a distributing point (i've already said that 20 times)like: Steve Blake or a Ridnour and we need an offensive threat (Pierce).


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

kind of an old article, but it Schmitz explains EXACTLY what i'm talking about... 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/basketball/magic/orl-schmitz2106nov21,0,7358718.column


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

MickyEyez said:


> > BUT... you mentioned that pierce wouldn't be here in 3 to 4 years? why? what makes you think Darko is set on staying in Orlando, we've seen big men become good and sometimes great in Orlando, but not too many of them stuck around... **ahem** SHAQ... Wallace... to name a couple...
> 
> 
> What i ment when i said pierce won't be here in 3 to 4 years is that he won't be playing at the same level in 3 to 4 years. The guy is 30 about to turn 31 years old. And like i mentioned before the magic are building for the future and a trade required to get pierce would have to include Darko, Ariza a deal such as the one offered by NJ at the trade deadline to get us Carter.
> ...


I will be shocked if we got Paul, just shocked. If we didn't trade Carter, who wants to be here, for our youth highly I doubt that we do that for Pierce. And another thing is that I am pretty sure pierce missed more games last year due to injury compared to Lewis, so pierce is pretty injury prone himself.

And the think about Wallace is that he is not what we need. Even thou he has an improved his jumper he is just a better vision of Ariza. 

The reason i love Lewis so much is that he could shot the three, create his own shot and unlike Pierce and Carter he is used to playing seconed fidile. I like that because in the future i want Dwight to be the the first opition espillily if we will be paying him KG money.

And lastly my lineup is way more likely to occur then your lineup and it could be then, but like u said we must do some trades. If we sign Darko all we have to do is trade Dooling or Hedo for some minor or expiring contracts this way we could out right sign the free agents. Or even better we could do a sign and trade (without Darko) which includes ridouor and lewis, this way killing to birds with one stone. 

At the end of the offseason i am pretty such Darko will still be here with a new contract, if we don't end up with lewis or Carter we will most likely end up with a guy like Sasha Pavoic from cleveland which i will be fine with.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't think it's very realistic that Orlando lands a top free agent. The priority should be looking for a real point guard. Jameer just doesn't cut it. Paul Pierce isn't coming to Orlando. That's a pipe dream that you need to forget about. Orlando might have a decent chance with Vince, but do they really want him? I don't think the Magic need Vince. They do need an offensive minded swingman, but VC isn't the answer. The priority needs to be looking for a serviceable point guard and re-upping Darko for a reasonable price.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> I don't think it's very realistic that Orlando lands a top free agent. The priority should be looking for a real point guard. Jameer just doesn't cut it. Paul Pierce isn't coming to Orlando. That's a pipe dream that you need to forget about. Orlando might have a decent chance with Vince, but do they really want him? I don't think the Magic need Vince. They do need an offensive minded swingman, but VC isn't the answer. The priority needs to be looking for a serviceable point guard and re-upping Darko for a reasonable price.


I agree with much of what you are saying but i do think that Orlando could get a top free agent it will just take some "Creative Financing", lol. And even if the magic don't get Lewis i will be happy with Sasha from cleveland he may become a player in a few years.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> I don't think it's very realistic that Orlando lands a top free agent. The priority should be looking for a real point guard. Jameer just doesn't cut it. Paul Pierce isn't coming to Orlando. That's a pipe dream that you need to forget about. Orlando might have a decent chance with Vince, but do they really want him? I don't think the Magic need Vince. They do need an offensive minded swingman, but VC isn't the answer. The priority needs to be looking for a serviceable point guard and re-upping Darko for a reasonable price.


*What makes you think that it isn't realistic for Orlando to land a top free agent??*

We have some cap space to work with, Otis Smith has said time and time again that they are looking to bring in a top tier talent during the offseason, and we have had a history of bringing in big talent (penny, t-mac, francis). 

I agree that Jameer doesn't cut it, hell... EVERYONE in the Orlando board knows that...

I know Pierce is a dream... but who's to say that a brotha can't dream? It's even a realistic dream... Pierce is EXTREMELY unhappy in boston and he will go somewhere this offseason... it's really hard for me to believe that he is going to continue to play for Boston, especially with them resigning the Doc (whom we've all grown to love). 

I GUARANTEE that we bring in some talent this offseason... Pierce or someone else... there WILL be another all-star in Orlando.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

After Tonight, Vince Carter's Next Game Could Be In Magic Uniform

*This will probably give some of you guys wood.*


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

MickyEyez said:


> After Tonight, Vince Carter's Next Game Could Be In Magic Uniform
> 
> *This will probably give some of you guys wood.*


another great example of poor fanboy journalism dripping out of the slantenal.

he actually thinks its better to trade away darko AND another useful young player or players in the (lesser) hopes of getting vince rather than just signing him

what's more appealing to a free agent:
1- a team with a legit offer, ready and willing to sign you the minute the league lets them
2- a team dicking around with potential sign and trades that may or may not be agreed upon


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

MickyEyez said:


> After Tonight, Vince Carter's Next Game Could Be In Magic Uniform
> 
> *This will probably give some of you guys wood.*


There is a few things wrong with this article. First you must remember for this trade to occur Darko must agree to go to NJ which i have not heard him say. And second a deal of this kind was purposed by the Nets at the trade deadline, if oits said no then what makes this guy think that Oits will say yes now. This is just an opinited article would not take much out of it.

The only way i see Darko not staying here is if a team overpays for him or if he says he doesn't want to be here.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> Yes, but Darko being restricted has a cap hold. So if Orlando really wanted to go after a Carter or Lewis they would have to renounce their rights to Darko in order to do so from what I understand. And if they do re-sign Darko we probably won't have money for one of those top tier guys.
> 
> Only way we are scoring a decent level player and keeping Darko is by making a trade.


I stand corrected, didn't know that. Well that certainly makes this a lot trickier. Pretty much the entire offseason hinges on Darko.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think people are forgetting ... we let Darko go or trade him and we've got what for big men? Dwight. Battie. That's it folks. And Battie should be a bench player, no doubt. 

And Fran Vasquez ain't walking through that door folks. Now unless we plan on going small and running Hedo or Ariza at PF I can't see how we can let go of Darko.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

spuriousjones said:


> another great example of poor fanboy journalism dripping out of the slantenal.
> 
> he actually thinks its better to trade away darko AND another useful young player or players in the (lesser) hopes of getting vince rather than just signing him
> 
> ...


I agree, there's no way that there will be a S&T for a free agent, at least i would hope not... Just a fun read, and I hear so much about VC that i thought it would be great to get a rise..

keep in mind though that we will not be able to sign a big name free agent AND resign Darko...




Fairsportsfan said:


> There is a few things wrong with this article. First you must remember for this trade to occur Darko must agree to go to NJ which i have not heard him say. And second a deal of this kind was purposed by the Nets at the trade deadline, if oits said no then what makes this guy think that Oits will say yes now. This is just an opinited article would not take much out of it.
> 
> The only way i see Darko not staying here is if a team overpays for him or if he says he doesn't want to be here.


It's not up to Otis anymore... The organization IS going to bring somebody in that can help immediately, Otis is only the GM, not the pres or the owner... 

It is an opinionated article.. which is why i never read too much into Blogs.. .which is what this was, i should probably let people know that before they start reading too much into it... 

Everyone is so high on Darko... but what guarantees are there with him? you guys want to build our team around Darko!? He hasn't proved anything and i know he is young but all busts are young at some point in their career, no? I say we build around Dwight and make sure we surround him with players that can take the double teams away, someone to take the pressure off.. simple... and that is where i see DeVos going with this team.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

JNice said:


> I think people are forgetting ... we let Darko go or trade him and we've got what for big men? Dwight. Battie. That's it folks. And Battie should be a bench player, no doubt.
> 
> And Fran Vasquez ain't walking through that door folks. Now unless we plan on going small and running Hedo or Ariza at PF I can't see how we can let go of Darko.



That is what trades and free agency are for my man...


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

MickyEyez said:


> *It's not up to Otis anymore...* The organization IS going to bring somebody in that can help immediately, Otis is only the GM, not the pres or the owner...
> 
> It is an opinionated article.. which is why i never read too much into Blogs.. .which is what this was, i should probably let people know that before they start reading too much into it...
> 
> Everyone is so high on Darko... but what guarantees are there with him? you guys want to build our team around Darko!? He hasn't proved anything and i know he is young but all busts are young at some point in their career, no? I say we build around Dwight and make sure we surround him with players that can take the double teams away, someone to take the pressure off.. simple... and that is where i see DeVos going with this team.


I don't know what u mean with the quote it's not up to Oits any more. He is the GM and the one who makes all the damm decisons. I hardly hear anything from the the president or owner, they never do anything. They didn't say or do anything when that stupid hockey GM traded T-mac, they had nothing to do with the Franics trade or the trade that got us Darko. They pretty much let Oits do his job and while they do theirs. For the most part the only owners in the league that have a huge impact on what the GMs do are the Maloofs and Cuban.

True all players who are labeled burst are young but some players who were labeled bust in the past have been T-mac and J'Neal. The guy has shown improvement and the team is young i don't now what the heck the rush is. Dwight has not even hit his prime yet and he has much more improvement to do him self. Just imaging if every teams traded young players who showed improved for old vets.

While we are not building around Darko he is indeed part of our core to go along with Ariza. This young squad is the route we took when we traded T-mac and Franics, i don't see the magic trading theirs young core to get one of those players back. They had their chance to trade for Carter or Iverson but choose no for good reason, i don't see why they would do it now.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Fairsportsfan said:


> *I don't know what u mean with the quote it's not up to Oits any more.*


I won't argue on who does what... I know what Otis' role is on the team, and by the way... its not just Otis, it also Dave Twardzik... but i was just trying to state how I've heard on 740 the team so many times that the Organization (not just the GM) are really starting to get ansy and they want to bring in a scorer... I never said that the owner was going to get involved, but he and the PRESIDENT (Bob Vander Weide) still run the franchise. THAT'S IT!

On that note, Vander Weide has been the one to come out and publicly state that they don't know if they are going to keep Brian Hill around, not Otis.. In fact, Otis was the one a couple months ago to say that Brian Hill's job is secure... only to have the PRESIDENT come out and say that Hill is NOT secure.



Fairsportsfan said:


> Just imaging if every teams traded young players who showed improved for old vets.
> 
> While we are not building around Darko he is indeed part of our core to go along with Ariza. This young squad is the route we took when we traded T-mac and Franics, i don't see the magic trading theirs young core to get one of those players back. They had their chance to trade for Carter or Iverson but choose no for good reason, i don't see why they would do it now.


First off, I've never supported bringing Carter in... you seem to think that i do.

2nd... I believe that a young core IS important... EVERYONE does, but we need a different type of young core... there are plenty of scorers out there that are potential superstars on the right team. I've stated over and over again that we should bring in some youthful talent (talent as in... we KNOW they can score, not... maybe in 5 years he will be good).

I have nothing against Darko, I've been a supporter of his since we traded for him... I just feel like we are giving him the Bynum treatment... hasn't shown much yet, but we are putting too much into him without really knowing what his potential is. I hope that we can work something out this offseason where we can keep Darko (for a reasonable price, not likely to happen) and also get a swingman. I've also said that i want Steve Blake, which i believe will really help this team... 

We have plenty of expendable players (Garrity, Outlaw, Battie, Jameer IMO, Hedo), so a major overhaul could happen.



> Nuggets point guard Steve Blake, who made just $1.3 million this season, might become an attractive free agent this summer. The Nuggets won't go very high in the bidding because they are up against the luxury tax. The Magic, with their point-guard situation in flux, are expected to join the Hawks, Pacers, Heat and Cavs in talking with Blake.


link


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

MickyEyez said:



> > I won't argue on who does what... I know what Otis' role is on the team, and by the way... its not just Otis, it also Dave Twardzik... but i was just trying to state how I've heard on 740 the team so many times that the Organization (not just the GM) are really starting to get ansy and they want to bring in a scorer... I never said that the owner was going to get involved, but he and the PRESIDENT (Bob Vander Weide) still run the franchise. THAT'S IT!
> >
> > On that note, Vander Weide has been the one to come out and publicly state that they don't know if they are going to keep Brian Hill around, not Otis.. In fact, Otis was the one a couple months ago to say that Brian Hill's job is secure... only to have the PRESIDENT come out and say that Hill is NOT secure.
> 
> ...


I don't like Blake he is a 3rd string pg off the bench, the reason he did so well in denver is because he had so many great players to cover his weakness. I don't think he will do well on a team like Orlando who are still trying to find their idenity.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Fairsportsfan said:


> I don't like Blake he is a 3rd string pg off the bench, the reason he did so well in denver is because he had so many great players to cover his weakness. I don't think he will do well on a team like Orlando who are still trying to find their idenity.


I'm going to have to disagree here. I love Blake, I always have. He'd instantly become by far the best passer on the team, plus he knows how to run an offense and manage a team. He's not a good scorer by any stretch of the imagination, but we don't need that from the PG position. He has a decent 3-point shot as well, but he's not the type of guy who is going to be looking to shoot very much. He would be great for Howard. The Magic would finally have a capable, reliable post feeder. Defensively he doesn't have the physical tools to be much of a defender, but at least the effort is there which is more can be said for a lot of NBA players. I'd love for Orlando to get Blake.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

hobojoe said:


> I'm going to have to disagree here. I love Blake, I always have. He'd instantly become by far the best passer on the team, plus he knows how to run an offense and manage a team. He's not a good scorer by any stretch of the imagination, but we don't need that from the PG position. He has a decent 3-point shot as well, but he's not the type of guy who is going to be looking to shoot very much. He would be great for Howard. The Magic would finally have a capable, reliable post feeder. Defensively he doesn't have the physical tools to be much of a defender, but at least the effort is there which is more can be said for a lot of NBA players. I'd love for Orlando to get Blake.


We would have to agree to disagree because i just don't see him as a starting point guard in this league. He would be a great PG off the bench but i think we have plenty of that. He has never ran an offense or managed a team on a everyday basics until this year. But on a team like Denver he really didn't have to do much but just give it to Melo and A.I. and not get in their way. And on D, camby pretty much covered for the lack there was. I would much rather keep and start Jameer if i new the best we could get is Blake, really i think that Jameer is just better pg in comparison.

If we do sign Blake as our starter he will be fully exposed for what he is. I do fully agree that we do need a pass first pg and Blake is that but he is just not a starter, he would better doing those things off a bench. I think that Luke Riduor is the player we should be after.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Fairsportsfan said:


> We would have to agree to disagree because i just don't see him as a starting point guard in this league. He would be a great PG off the bench but i think we have plenty of that. He has never ran an offense or managed a team on a everyday basics until this year. But on a team like Denver he really didn't have to do much but just give it to Melo and A.I. and not get in their way. And on D, camby pretty much covered for the lack there was. I would much rather keep and start Jameer if i new the best we could get is Blake, really i think that Jameer is just better pg in comparison.
> 
> If we do sign Blake as our starter he will be fully exposed for what he is. I do fully agree that we do need a pass first pg and Blake is that but he is just not a starter, he would better doing those things off a bench. I think that Luke Riduor is the player we should be after.


I'm not saying he's a longterm solution, but I think he's one of the best realistic options for Orlando this offseason until they can acquire the long term solution.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

hobojoe said:


> I'm not saying he's a longterm solution, but I think he's one of the best realistic options for Orlando this offseason until they can acquire the long term solution.


yup...


Blake is a FAR better option than Ridnour... if Ridnour is so great.. then why did Earl freaking Watson start before him? Ridnour turns the ball over WAY too much.. we may as well keep Jameer... The point is to upgrade to a distributing point with some intellect and tempo control.

Fairweather...

Do you really believe that Otis does EVERYTHING for this organization? that's how you are coming off... the GM is the front office manager, but he does NOT have the final say on a lot of things (such as signing players), the final say goes to the guy who pays the bills, and Twardzik is basically the silent GM in the background... Otis is the one that makes all the public statements, and is more of the face. This is how every organization is run... EXCEPT the maloofs and cuban.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

JNice...

you seem to have a firm grasp on our Cap Situation... Do you have an idea of where we will be after the expiring contracts?


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.nbadraft.net/2007stateofthecaporlando001.asp

pretty much explains the situation.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

MickyEyez said:


> yup...
> 
> 
> Blake is a FAR better option than Ridnour... if Ridnour is so great.. then why did Earl freaking Watson start before him? Ridnour turns the ball over WAY too much.. we may as well keep Jameer... The point is to upgrade to a distributing point with some intellect and tempo control.
> ...


Your one funny Mouse, lol.

The reason why Wastson started over Ridour was because of the coach. That and many other reasons is why i belive the coach was fired this season. Most of his coaching decisons where so awful they had players complaining. 

And Riduor was not TO prone he only avg 2.2 compared to Blakes 2.0 with denver.

And i would much rather have Riduor who is a great passer, and is one reason why he was a elected to go to Olypmic try outs. And before the inconstist coaching he did avg 7 ast and was an improving PG. But with Blake he has been on 4 teams in 3 years and before playing with all the great players in denver his biggest ast numbers where 4.3 with the blazers were he started for the better part of the season. If it was not for that trade to to denver Blake would be an unknown, instead, now he might be getting a contacrt based on what he did for half a season. Even if we do sign Blake as a short term solution, i don't see how Jameer does not be beat him out for the starting job.

And back to Oits, where the heck did i say that Oits did every thing for this organization. Like I said before Oits controls how the roster is built, does the trades, gets the f/a, and gets and decides the draft picks. And Many times he may ask the coach what they may want in a players and Oits goes out and gets it. The Owner controls the money aspects of the team basically pays the bills, which you said. But how many times have u heard a owner not signing or trading for a player because owner said no. Usually the owner puts 100% confidence in what the GM does and stays out of their way. The greatest example of this is the NY Kincks, Thomas keeps on trading and signing for players and the onwner, Donan, says nothing. (until last year were he said he may fire him if does not turn this team around) This is how most organizations are ran with the execption of the mavs and kings.

And this comment below, just is funny:



> Twardzik is basically the silent GM in the background... Otis is the one that makes all the public statements, and is more of the face.


This does not make any sense to me, after the hockey GM was fired, Twardzik and Oits were Co GMs with both making comments to the public. Heck I have even heard Twardzik on 740 the team when Oits was on a meeting. The magic don't need one GM being the Media person and the other being the real Gm. If Twardzik was a better person for the job he would have been moved up instead of Oits.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Fairsportsfan said:


> And this comment below, just is funny:
> 
> 
> 
> This does not make any sense to me, after the hockey GM was fired, Twardzik and Oits were Co GMs with both making comments to the public. Heck I have even heard Twardzik on 740 the team when Oits was on a meeting. The magic don't need one GM being the Media person and the other being the real Gm. If Twardzik was a better person for the job he would have been moved up instead of Oits.


I didnt say twardzik was a mute... i said he was more of a behind the doors GM... most people don't even know that there are 2 GMs in Orlando... i'm done debating with you... you have nothing contructive to add, you're just trying to argue.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Duck34234 said:


> http://www.nbadraft.net/2007stateofthecaporlando001.asp
> 
> pretty much explains the situation.


Thanks Duck...


Thats a pretty good read and explains everything pretty well..:clap2:


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

MickyEyez said:


> I didnt say twardzik was a mute... i said he was more of a behind the doors GM... most people don't even know that there are 2 GMs in Orlando... i'm done debating with you... you have nothing contructive to add, you're just trying to argue.


I think most people knew we had 2 gms but Twardzik is just the Asst GM and you try to make him look like something more. Yea i pretty much done with this it was cool debating with u, even thou with cheap shot towards the end.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

With Durrant maybe going to seattle, Lewis becames very expenable. The Magic really need to work out a trade to either trade hedo or Dooling for some cap room so they could sign him stright up.


----------

